# Homemade survival items



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone make their own survival gear? Got any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.backpacking.net/makegear.html

Check it out.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

bamawild18 said:


> Anyone make their own survival gear? Got any suggestions or ideas?


Do you have anything in particular that you're thinking about? The term "survival gear" covers a wide subject from Atalatls to water purification. Are you thinking modern, primitive, or somewhere in between? Many of these subjects have been covered on this site.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking for stuff in between


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

bamawild18 said:


> Looking for stuff in between


Last I knew the stuff in between was called "taint" :wave:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bamawild18 said:


> Anyone make their own survival gear? Got any suggestions or ideas?


How about a home made knife?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f81/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bamawild18 said:


> Looking for stuff in between


You really need to find some more words to use. Your terse posts are really kind of annoying.

What the heck do you mean? Really, use some words and give some examples of what you mean!!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

How about a home made back pack, made from a forked branch:

Find a forked branch about 1 1/2-2" in diameter. The forks should be about 14" long, measured from the crotch, and about 14" wide. The butt or tail should be about 7" long. These measurements are approximate since they depend on your body size.

Skin off the bark and smooth any knots or rough surfaces.

You will need about 7' of 1/4" rope, make a loop and slide it over the butt end and pull it tight. Run the rope up to one tine and secure with two half hitches about 7" below the end of the tine, leave enough slack for your shoulder, run the rope over to the other tine and secure with two more half hitches, leave enough room for your arm and shoulder to slip through, and then tie the remaining rope off on the butt end. This is the shoulder harness.

This is a home made frame back pack to which you secure your gear, wrapped in your ground cloth, with your bed roll/tent rolled up and stowed on top. Remember to add some padding for the shoulder straps. This pack frame will easily handle 90-100 lbs. of gear, or meat from a kill


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> You really need to find some more words to use.
> What the heck do you mean? Really, use some words and give some examples of what you mean!!!


He was answering this post:



camo2460 said:


> Are you thinking modern, primitive, or somewhere in between? Many of these subjects have been covered on this site.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I've made several bows, lots of arrows, antler handled knives(mill file blade) and a couple otter/beaver skin quivers and sheath to hold everything. But I don't really consider it survival gear, just a rewarding hobby that makes meat.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> He was answering this post:


Thanks, LincTex. I have mowed and am pulling weeds and etc. in the hot sun today, coming in for breaks, so it was one of those moments. I could say more, and I have, but I keep erasing it.

Saying less is better now for me, instead of saying more that could be offensive.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas on knives,cookware,bows,baskets,anything. I'm not new to prepping but want to get back to a more primitive ways


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

I dnt take it to heart so its all good


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bamawild18 said:


> I'm looking for ideas on knives,cookware,bows,baskets,anything. I'm not new to prepping but want to get back to a more primitive ways


Learning knew skills is a way of prepping. I used to make a few styles of baskets, before I bought my house which has its own endless projects.

Basket making is easy, but a little time consuming. There a few different styles and the fiber used makes a difference in the styles.

There are many natural fibers that work for making baskets. Willow needs to be gathered early in the spring while it is green. Native Americans in North Dakota have used red willow for making baskets and cradles for infants.

The leaves from cattail is used for some. Long pine needles are used as well. There is a tradition of making them from oak that I have never learned.

Decades ago, when I was making baskets, I ordered materials from a company in California that I believe is out of business. It is not on my need list now, but I think I would prefer gathering my own materials.

Baskets can be made from synthetic materials as well.

There are endless youtube videos for making baskets. I can't tell you much more because it is one of those things that takes time and lots of words!

Good luck!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There a lot of books on the market that can assist you. Try books by Horace Kephart, Geri McPherson, and E.H. Kreps. There are also many, many books on Native American skills and crafts that will teach you how to make every thing from bows to wigwams.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> There a lot of books on the market that can assist you. Try books by Horace Kephart, Geri McPherson, and E.H. Kreps. There are also many, many books on Native American skills and crafts that will teach you how to make every thing from bows to wigwams.


Great series on primitive and traditional archery is The Bowyers Bible 1-4 and The Bent Stick by Comstock


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

bamawild18 said:


> Anyone make their own survival gear? Got any suggestions or ideas?


Knives, some tack, build a couple of guns from kits if that counts, do a decent tiger stripe camo paint job too. working on a canteen now.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a fan of making packs, as I can design them around my gear, instead of trying to modify someone elses design so my gear fits. Made a few sleeping quilts as well. Working on a few sawblade knives now.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Back when I was a youngster I would take 12 inch nails (spikes) cut the head off, hammer flat the point end into a spearhead, file and sharpen, then drill a hole in an old broom handle and glue it in...Made a good spear!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a free right now book about making many different things (like traps, shelters, boats, etc.) that you might like. plus it is free.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNVVDW0...UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=I2FBN5TLJPGXVX


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Here is a free right now book about making many different things (like traps, shelters, boats, etc.) that you might like. plus it is free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNVVDW0...UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=I2FBN5TLJPGXVX


Got it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've made a couple knives(with sheaths), many tools, two guns from scratch (yes it is legal to build for your own use (I did cheat and use scrap barrels)), built one duck boat, made two guns from mismatched parts found in my junk box, a small functional trebuchet, and several cannons in different sizes.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Primitive weapons memories.*

Back in my younger days,way back:laugh:,we had Tv series based on William Tell,Robin Hood,The Vikings so at series time we raided the local shops and junk yards to make our weapons;William Tell was the famous crossbow, I made a good one, the long bow of Robin and with the Vikings everybody had swords and shields and many crack heads to go around but thinking about it now and with a home depot in every corner wow a primitive world at your feet when it comes to materials and tools ,back in the home country the fishing was good with the crossbow and long bow by the way and I also remember the old man of the farm making a blow gun out of river cane/bamboo that also could be used to launch a long dart with the use of rubber bands attach to it,very intimidating weapon, he used it to catch a type of river rat(Jutias) cooked to a spicy stew,very good as I recalled .


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## Stonewall-n-Baby (May 27, 2014)

I have been thinking about running a thread about making a free to low cost kit. If anyoneone wants to read it I will start it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Stonewall-n-Baby said:


> I have been thinking about running a thread about making a free to low cost kit. If anyoneone wants to read it I will start it.


Go ahead and start, new ideas are good.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been interested in making my own gear since I was little. I have made a range of items going from knifes to bows. If you want to make these you need to find good hard stone and straight wood. If you are more talking about metal working and smithing then I can't help you. I tend to use Quartz and flint to make my stone blades. They tend to flake easy and are widely common in my area of North Carolina. If you are in another area you should research what the Indians used in they're time. That is what I did.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

There are small block & tackle that you can use 550 paracord on 

I always have thought someone should make a plastic version of a 
figure 4 trap or boomerangs from durable plastic incorporating a bow drill.

a kit to make a pair of car tread flip flops or scuffs / slides
spear thrower and spear that could double as a tent pole set.


----------

